# FF: 3 Angels, 1 Rainbow



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

Need to get rid of my angels and rainbow fish, planning on starting a community planted tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where you located? =) i would luv to add the rainbow to my community!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*angels*

Yes, I will take those 3 angels for my community tank.

pm sent.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thisoe said:


> Need to get rid of my angels and rainbow fish, planning on starting a community planted tank.


these fish are good in a planted community...


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

PM'd!!!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> these fish are good in a planted community...


Unless it's a shrimp tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Unless it's a shrimp tank.


Or a piranah planted community tank!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still have ? i will take the rainbow, !!
thks


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Angelfish still there? I can take them this weekend


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Angelfish still there? I can take them this weekend


Me too ..


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*still there?*

Hello,
Are those angels taken or what? no response given that I am the first in line.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Same here.. i wuz the first to asked for the rainbows, oh wellz! He's not around!


----------



## thisoe (May 10, 2010)

Sorry guys fishes are gone, someone picked them up friday


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

just cause you are the first to reply doesn't give you some magical right to the fish or the equipment or whatever.... It's the sellers choice.... so please people don't get mad about it... just be oh well maybe next time...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Are you speaking to me? I'm definitely not mad at all~ Or are you talking to the one that wuz above me? hahahha~

or are you just assuming that we're mad?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

lol...can someone close this thread please?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*close this thread/*

Please close this thread.

Fishes are gone to a good home.


----------

